# air stone ???



## jordan83 (Jan 15, 2010)

i have just set up my first cichlid tank and have seen pics online of some with no air stones in them i currently have a 18 inch in my tank wich is a 30 gal and i have a cascade 1000 filter i was wondering how to set up the filter so it would supply air to the tank i have herd if it breaks the water surface with the filter return it is ok not to use a air stone but i dont really understand what that means i have a 24 inch spray bar or the regular angle return that came with the filter thanks


----------



## HatchettUK (Jan 6, 2010)

The thing with air stones is... Because the bubbles are so big, they don't have time to dissolve into the water, making them practically useless. Although they do create some water disturbance at the surface (which oxygenates the water) your Cascade will more than likely be creating more than enough oxygen for your tank.

Of course, adding an airstone won't cause any problems or harm your fish, they're mainly for aesthetical purposes. I remember on one of my old tanks, i had a 6" inch stone, and one of these aquarium laser kits. Looked fantastic when the red laser shon through the bubbles with the light off 

So really, it's totally up to you 

James


----------



## mattk1023 (Feb 17, 2008)

id get a flexible wand i like them,diffrent size bubbles and they last longer *** had my fh and midas crack right threw them cheap blue sand stones


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

If your filter is circulating your tank water, the air exchange will be happening mostly at the surface; breaking the surface just increases the surface area that is exposed to the air. That is a big filter for a 30-gallon, so it's probably okay even without the spraybar if the angled return is circulating the water around the tank well.

Chuck the airstone unless you like the looks is what James is saying, and he's right.


----------



## FlyHigh (Nov 15, 2009)

This is quoted right from the library section written by Marc Elieson:

"The most common approach people take is to add an air stone to their aquarium. This is often done with the belief that those bubbles will somehow cause air to diffuse into the water. Sorry to bust your bubble, but air stones are not going to directly increase the oxygenation of your water. What they will do is disturb the surface of your water, and thus enable more water to interact with the atmosphere.

For large tanks, a simple air stone will not do the trick. For small tanks, like this 5-gallon tank here, it is probably the best approach for creating water movement. For a small tank, you donÃ¯Â¿Â½t want to have too strong of a current because the water will be like a fire hydrant. Remember, you want to break the surface of your water to prevent the protein film from forming and for increased surface area."


----------



## jordan83 (Jan 15, 2010)

thanks for the info i will get rid of my air stone i have my return for my filter slightly turned sidways and a good deal of it fans up to the waters surface like a current so im sure i will be fine i was really getting anoyed with the airator sound in my living room thanks .. even with my filter return angle at the top it still makes my plants sway at the bottom maybe the fillter is a little big but i dont wanna have to buy another 2 if i upgrade to a 125 thats my plan so i would only need 1 more big one once i move up in tank size thanks


----------

